# Can snowboarding boots be used as regular boots?



## linvillegorge

Hell no. WAY too stiff and not really built for extended walking.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Just don't lace them up all the way stop at the instep and you'll be fine. Jesus you're fucking huge. i feel bad for the bears you wrestle.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

why would you wear them for regular boots...save them for riding.


----------



## f00bar

wrathfuldeity said:


> why would you wear them for regular boots...save them for riding.


I don't think he rides. I think he just can't find any winter boots that fit him and he saw these.

I would say it kind of depends on what you want to do. In a bind I would have no problem at all wearing them while I snowblow the driveway or something. They certainly are a better option than ski boots though far from ideal for an everyday winter boot


----------



## Argo

I wear my snowboard boots all over. Your sasquach feet are probably tough to drive with already so I'd probably avoid driving in them....


----------



## JasonFisher611

Thanks everyone for the answers. I think I'll go ahead and buy them and see how well they work. And if they don't make good winter/hiking boots, maybe I'll take up snowboarding.  Jason


----------



## speedjason

I wear my snowboard boots when blowing snow off my drive way. I like the grip.


----------



## Randomseed

I like to wear them loose if I'm in the yard or snowblowing or whatever. Little tough for driving and I wouldn't hike extended distance in them. Even decent for going to work with a change out to shoes there.


----------



## cookiedog

I wear my snowboard boots to work. Great for winter!


----------

